# one of my leopard geckos eyes won't open!! HELP!!



## bwalker09 (Dec 30, 2010)

lex is always so happy but i found out his eye wont open and he is constantly licking it


----------



## bug guy12345 (Dec 22, 2010)

he might have something stuck in it. Or maybe a diesease. i don't know seems as ive never had a gecko before?


----------



## khia123 (Nov 4, 2010)

i have three leopard geckos and i cheek them often this is what i do and this could help. spray the geckos eye every day it might be because his eye is dry so that also could be why he licks it.(well i hope it works mate good luck)


----------



## bug guy22 (Jan 7, 2011)

my frend has a gecko and that happened 2 him


----------



## reptilelover96 (Feb 17, 2010)

as khia123 said spray and it's eye everyday....has it got any shedded skin around it making it stick together??? has it shed recently?
thanks sophie


----------

